# Réinstaller Mac OS Mojave depuis Ubuntu ?



## edwisk (21 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir ! 

Je recherche un peu d'aide concernant mon problème, auquel, je le crains, je ne trouve aucune issue. Je dois repasser un mac sous Mojave qui est actuellement sous Ubuntu 18. J'aimerais savoir comment faire? J'ai passé ma soirée à écumer les internets sans succés, ne trouvant que la manipulation en sens inverse à chaque fois.. 

Merci d'avance, 
KT.


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2019)

Tu veux le réinitialiser complètement, ou l'installer à côté d'Ubuntu ?

Pour le réinitialiser, je vois_ a priori_ deux manières simples d'y arriver :

démarrer sur la partition de secours :
réinitialiser le disque ;
réinstaller ;

si la partition de secours n'est plus là, démarrer en mode "récupération depuis Internet" :
réinitialiser le disque ;
réinstaller la version de macOS qui aura été téléchargée ;
si ce n'est pas Mojave, faire ensuite la mise à jour vers Mojave.

Pour les combinaisons de touches, voir la documentation d'Apple, _ici_.

Si ni l'une ni l'autre méthode ne suffisent à régler ton problème, alors il faudra commencer de creuser et se lancer dans de la technique...


----------

